# TSSTcorp CDRW/DVD TS-L462D ATA Device not working



## talork (Sep 12, 2009)

it says its working properly but it will not read any kind of cd or dvd and ive tried uninstalling and installing it but it wont work what do i do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum you can try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060
or this http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems


----------



## talork (Sep 12, 2009)

it wont let me download the fix it thing


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

talork said:


> it wont let me download the fix it thing


Try the manual steps.

If not the you may have a failing drive. Try cleaning the drive with lens cleaner.

Try another known working drive.


----------



## talork (Sep 12, 2009)

i tried to do those also. my upper and lower filters have been deleted for a while and its not working


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Look like the drive has failed.


----------

